# Boxer leaking urine



## josie817 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a 5 1/2 year old female boxer, who has recently started leaking urine. It's not a lot but it's still urine and it tends to smell. She was spayed when she was a puppy (before her 1st heat). Is this normal? Does anyone have any suggestions? I've already spent $3000.00 at the vet this year (on our other dog) I really can't afford to take my boxer, if I can do something else to fix her problem.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Calling your vet is free. 

You should be able to take in a urine sample to have tested without having an office visit. That typically costs $20-30. She may have a UTI, and if so, that would be a good place to start. If that comes up negative, she may have estrogen responsive incontinence, and may need a hormone replacement. You may need an office visit and checkup, possibly bloodwork, to get a diagnosis, but it's not something that should be expensive. The medication to treat it doesn't cost a lot, probably under $20 a month.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Some vets say that spayed dogs have more of a chance of becoming incontinent later in life. That is still better (and cheaper) than the alternative lethal possibilities of breast cancer and pyomtra in unspayed dogs.

Most vets will want to do an exam, and run a urinalysis to be sure it isn't due to a bladder infection or something else, and then if that is clear they will usually put them on the phenylpropanalomine (PPA) two to three times daily, probably for life. The price of that drug has gone up recently, and for a large dog, I would imagine it will be more than the above stated $20, but not horrendously expensive.


----------



## josie817 (Dec 29, 2006)

I did call my vet this morning and I am taking a urine sample to them as soon as I can manage to get one. Its harder than I thought it would be. Josie(the boxer) is very shy when it comes to ppl watching her use the bathroom. The vet also said they would work with me on any cost issues, which is great. Beings they know how much I spent on our older boxer yearly this year.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*Urine sample*

I just wanted to thank Redeyre Rott for the excellent tip on getting a urine sample using the clean dustpan and broom handle--Genious!! I have not had to try this, but I am storing it in my memory bank for future reference!!


----------



## doggroomer (Dec 29, 2006)

*pROIN A DRUG HELPS*



josie817 said:


> I have a 5 1/2 year old female boxer, who has recently started leaking urine. It's not a lot but it's still urine and it tends to smell. She was spayed when she was a puppy (before her 1st heat). Is this normal? Does anyone have any suggestions? I've already spent $3000.00 at the vet this year (on our other dog) I really can't afford to take my boxer, if I can do something else to fix her problem.


 hI, I HAVE A SHELTIE THAT HAS LEEKED URINE FOR YEARS, IT IT QUITE COMMON. yOUR VET CAN GIVE YOU PILLS pROIN THAT WORK LIKE A MIRRACLE. lOIS


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Proin is a brand name for Phenylpropanalomine (PPA).


----------

